# Post them pics!



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I know some of you got some new toys for Christmas. Lets see em! 

And if didnt get new stuff, but have good pics of your weapons, post them up too!


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

I didnt get any "toys" for x-mas this year (although I guess the new laptop I got 2 weeks ago has to count towards it), but I do plan on taking a few things back so I can buy them for myself...


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Yea, but you got some really good pics of cars and trucks.


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

A few.....


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

*got my hubby a new Hp 5.0 mp M417*

I told him I'd trade it for my kodak 3.2 that I got last year.
This is Daisy and Freckles enjoying the fireplace.


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Cute puppies. Got a black and gold one (doberman style markings) at the house just like them. Well, maybe a bit smaller...lol



Couldnt convince him to trade, huh?


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Heres one I got with my "toy" back in November.

Not a car, I know. I just like the shot. 










And heres a couple of rc ones.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Humm. Not to question the driving ablility of the Austinits Mongo, but there all crashing or on the pipe. Like us! :slimer:


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

heh heh.. Welll. The top 2 guys are sportsman. The last one is the car that won our 3 hour enduro a few weeks ago. 

want some onroad pic's since your a pavement head now?? lol


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

mongo88 said:


> heh heh.. Welll. The top 2 guys are sportsman. The last one is the car that won our 3 hour enduro a few weeks ago.
> 
> want some onroad pic's since your a pavement head now?? lol


Throw it down bro!


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Ok, here goes. Not my best, but still not too bad.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Theres something to be said about those onroad cars there. You can get an entry level car, race it in a parking lot, and just have fun!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

:frown: My on-road Christmas gift had to go bye-bye.  

I think I have come to the realization that R/C has just stepped out of my families budget. 

So, my daughter and I have gotten into slot cars and slot car racing. Found out that the track listed/posted up in the Electric Forum is less than 5 miles from the house and for less $100 both my daughter and I can race NICE cars!

I still have a 1/10 on and off road car as well as a mini-z and 1/18, but no plans of getting any more any time soon.

PD2


----------



## andmar (Jan 28, 2005)

*John's Revo*

Here is a pic of John and his new Revo Santa brought to him for Christmas. He is doing a good job of driving it. It is also doing a good job of teaching him that if he runs it he also has to clean it and maintain it. I think it is going to be a great project for him. Also let's us spend time together enjoying something we have in common.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

andmar said:


> Here is a pic of John and his new Revo Santa brought to him for Christmas. He is doing a good job of driving it. It is also doing a good job of teaching him that if he runs it he also has to clean it and maintain it. I think it is going to be a great project for him. Also let's us spend time together enjoying something we have in common.


You KNOW I was waiting for that pic dontcha? 

Thats what its all about.


----------



## andmar (Jan 28, 2005)

I missed the pic of him when he found it Christmas morning. But, he was jumpin' up and down and whoopin' and hollerin', the he looked up in the air, raised his arms to the sky and yelled " Thank you Santa Clause, Thank you". It was a sight to see.

Thanks to the the 2cool bunch and Terry for making John a happy, happy camper.

Jim


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

John reminds me a kid name Steven Fereday that use to race. Just a young un, pretty much getting his tail whupped, and then a few of us started helping him with set ups and coaching his driving. Before long, that little kid started kicking our tails and picked up some sweet sponsors.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Cool


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

andmar said:


> I missed the pic of him when he found it Christmas morning. But, he was jumpin' up and down and whoopin' and hollerin', the he looked up in the air, raised his arms to the sky and yelled " Thank you Santa Clause, Thank you". It was a sight to see.
> 
> Thanks to the the 2cool bunch and Terry for making John a happy, happy camper.
> 
> Jim


Who had more fun? John or Santa? 

Santa now needs a car! :slimer:


----------



## andmar (Jan 28, 2005)

I think it was a toss up. John really got burned out on the whole breakin deal. All he wanted to do is see how fast it would go. I had my nephew Matthew help with the breakin so we all took turns. I flipped it the first time, John the second and the Master driver Matthew flipped it the third. John is still on a learning curve but he is doing really good and I am proud of him. We have burned about 3/4ths of a gallon of fuel through it.

I will get sum more pic's and post them.

Jim


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Maybe this link can help yall new nitro M/T guys.

http://www.rctech.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=46


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

those are some good lookin cars


----------



## yachtjim (Sep 6, 2005)

On that revo put the hard springs on the front and lower down the suspension some to get the CG lower. It will help you to keep it from flipping in the turns. You can also read in your manual about how to adjust the suspension arms to essentially dampen the roll rate of the suspensioin, it is the equivelent of adding a anti-roll bar. Perform that mod also and it will do great on the street. If you are just runnin git on grass the stock setup is fine.


----------



## andmar (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks for the help. The truck came with different springs in a bag but he is runnin' the ones that came on the truck. We found out that if you don't pull the throttle all the way back while turning it helps a lot too. LOL

John and Jim


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

andmar said:


> Thanks for the help. The truck came with different springs in a bag but he is runnin' the ones that came on the truck. We found out that if you don't pull the throttle all the way back while turning it helps a lot too. LOL
> 
> John and Jim


Haaa! Grasshoppa! With the right set up, that truck should spin an its axis at allmost any speed. What you have is what us RC Ninjas call, "Push". 

I doubt anyone of us would suggest taking the push out right now. The hardest thing to learn is throttle control, and Im still bad at it. LOL John will learn how to go slow, to go fast. I know that sounds funny but, when your racing, the smoothest laps are the fastest. Most newbies want to drag race from corner to corner but most times either overshoot the turn, or come out slowly. The trick is slow in, fast out.

Have you set up any kind of course yet?


----------



## andmar (Jan 28, 2005)

No we have been runnin' John's car in the backyard and on the the street in front of the house. I would like to take John to K&M this friday to watch if we can make the time. What part of Houston is K&M located?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

andmar said:


> No we have been runnin' John's car in the backyard and on the the street in front of the house. I would like to take John to K&M this friday to watch if we can make the time. What part of Houston is K&M located?


In New Caney. Exit Community drive heading north on 59. Its a big blue building.


----------



## dirtracer1 (Sep 17, 2005)

i didn't get any r/c stuff this year. however what i did get was waaaaaay better.  

#1. the look and smile on my grandson's face when he unwrapped his "big" present and saw that it was a RoboRaptor....what he most wanted in the whole wide world. 

#2. my 42" plasma.....that thing is b e a u t i f u l.   

everything after that was gravy.


----------

